# Peppertree Atlantic Beach, NC 1BRs $700 in July



## mblosser (Jun 22, 2014)

Peppertree Resort Atlantic Beach North Carolina Condo Vacation Rentals Offered

Peppertree Resort Atlantic Beach North Carolina offers spacious one and two bedroom condo vacation rentals. The resort is oceanfront.  But, because this is a large resort, and our unit numbers are assigned at check-in, we cannot guarantee ocean views.

The one bedroom condos have sleeping arrangements for 4 people (queen and queen sofa bed), with 1 bath, full kitchen, and deck or patio.  Responsible guest must meet minimum 25 years age requirement.

Tugger specials at $700 on these 1BRs condo vacation rental weeks (regular price is $799):

1BR/4 June 28 to July 5, 2014, $799 P
1BR/4 July 19 to July 26, 2014 $799 P
1BR/4 July 26 to August 2, 2014 $799 P
1BR/4 August 2 to August 9, 2014 $799 P



Call Mark 520-761-1412 or email info@westweeks.com


----------



## momeason (Jun 23, 2014)

This is a older resort which is well-maintained. Some condos are timeshare and some are privately owned condos. It is on a nice wide section of beach in a quiet family area. I live about an hours from this resort. 
It would be a nice family vacation.


----------



## mblosser (Jun 27, 2014)

*June 28 Gone*

Other dates still available


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 27, 2014)

mblosser said:


> Tugger specials at $700 on these 1BRs condo vacation rental weeks (regular price is $799):
> 
> 1BR/4 June 28 to July 5, 2014, $799 P
> 1BR/4 July 19 to July 26, 2014 $799 P
> ...



There has been some confusion reported to us on this.  You are saying that you are asking a "Tugger" price of $700 for these units, right?


----------



## mblosser (Jun 27, 2014)

*Clarification*

In case anyone is confused, the four 1BRs listed in this thread are being offered at $799 per week to the general public, via our website.  But, we are offering Tuggers the weeks at the maximum $700 price allowed on this board.  So, that's an extra $99 off the public price.  

You must contact us to get that price.  

We are showing the $799 price so you know what we consider the fair value of these to be.  In fact, $799 is itself a really good price.  If you rent a 1BR week at Peppertree from a retail site, like Hotels.com, which I price-checked for an August week, the price is closer to $2100 for the week.


----------



## mblosser (Jul 9, 2014)

*Still available*

Beach getaway for $100 a night at a nice place


----------



## mblosser (Jul 9, 2014)

*August 9-16*

We also have a 1BR/4 for August 9 to 16 for $700


----------



## mblosser (Jul 20, 2014)

*August 2 or August 9 last call for summer vacation!*

$700 or make offer


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 29, 2014)

*I'm sending an email about the 8/9-8/16*



mblosser said:


> $700 or make offer



A few minutes ago your site said it was still available, so I'm making an offer.

Thank you.


----------

